

Intel Identifies Chipset Design Error, cost of repair and replace will be $700M - pietrofmaggi
http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2011/01/31/intel-identifies-chipset-design-error-implementing-solution

======
yread
See also
[http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/01/31/intel.cougar.p...](http://www.electronista.com/articles/11/01/31/intel.cougar.point.desktop.chipset.has.sata.bug/)

apparently it's only the desktop chipset. Still, it's not entirely clear what
does the bug actually cause-will there be errors on the disks? Or just slow
down? Or will it outright kill the SATA device under certain conditions?

~~~
markkanof
Sounds like it could cause slowdown and eventual inability to communicate with
the drive, but would not damage the drive or cause data loss.

<http://www.pcper.com/comments.php?nid=9689>

